# The dead walk the earth...



## RIP GTO (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060302/FREE/60302001/1039


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I do not know who to believe anymore.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well that was from the horse's mouth but things always change. I for one can wait for the new Goat. Hopefully they won't muck it up but this is GM we are talking about.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm quoting my own 2/28 post:

_My prediction: Zeta will go forward (now that it's been revived) and serve as the basis of a new Camaro, and then that same platform will give rise to a Pontiac of some sort. I suspect, though, that it won't be a Firebird twin--it'll be a GTO.

I've read that GM has already fast-tracked the Camaro by moving it ahead one model year (from '09 to '08, I believe). GM oversaturated the pony car market with both a Camaro and a Firebird as their counterweight to Ford's Mustang, so I think that if Pontiac is to get a rear wheel-drive performance car, it'll be more along the lines of a GT. A GTO would fit the bill._


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually, this makes sense. The Camaro could sell for less money and go against the Mustang while the GTO could have exclusive features and be a premium priced offering. That way, you get true differentiation between the brands. So while the mullets are smacking their Z28s off the trees -- the GTO could attract people who view it as an inexpensive version of a BMW M3 or Mercedes CLK.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Actually, this makes sense. The Camaro could sell for less money and go against the Mustang while the GTO could have exclusive features and be a premium priced offering. That way, you get true differentiation between the brands. So while the mullets are smacking their Z28s off the trees -- the GTO could attract people who view it as an inexpensive version of a BMW M3 or Mercedes CLK.



That would be awesome!!!! I would love that personally, but I do not forsee GM taking that angle.


----------



## YoungerJR (Dec 23, 2004)

I love it!! "The Dead Walk the Earth!" Sounds like they all came to their senses at GM and have decided to build the GTO right this time around. Hopefully when they come out with this next one the cost savings they are talking about will be significant to GM and hopefully they will pass some of that along to the consumers which would boost sales of the product. Hopefully they will as well not make it so bland and give it some aggressive lines. I love my "04 GTO but I think we will all agree that these are some things hurting the magnificent Goat!

Ryan


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

i don't understand GM over here?! New Holden commodores are going to be made and that not a question, its an answer, and the commodores will be built on the new platform, why they can't positively incorporate it to the US is beyond me.

With the commodores comes the "SS" Commodores and then HSV steps up to the plate and works it more, all with LSx's.

And if they do want something different, i know that the doors and roof are very hard to change but the rest of the sheetmetal? Like the article states "The building blocks are there"

Note: all this development is being done in Aust where petrol prices as per the phone call with the olds last night @ $1.40 per liter......per liter....do the math that's $5.60 a gallon!!!!!!!!!!!!

"am im kent brockman and that's my 2 cents"


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Could you Imagine $5.60 a gallon... it would cost more to fill our gas tank than our monthly payments :willy:


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

So if they make a new GTO on a different platform for 2008, does that make the 2004-2006 Gto's like mid-classic's ? Will it have a positive or negative market value on our's ? I can't wait until 2020. If I'm still here I'm going to be driving/hovering around in the all new GTOZ28Z06SS with 42 inch bling bling wheels, with a 20,000 watt stereo system with matching 42 inch bling bling sub woofer's with spinner's on them all......


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

YoungerJR said:


> Hopefully they will as well not make it so bland and give it some aggressive lines. I love my "04 GTO but I think we will all agree that these are some things hurting the magnificent Goat!
> 
> Ryan



I really don't get the "bland" comments. I love how the GTO looks as is. 

Some of the crap ConceptGTO pics from '99 make me shudder to think GM may build something like that. Horrid looking.

Keep it subtle, keep it quick, keep it nimble.

Jim M.


----------

